# Attaching Images has Changed



## Admin US West (Feb 12, 2021)

When you attach a image, you will see a thumbnail with the word "Insert" in the upper left corner. Click it and you have the option to show it as a thumbnail or full size.

It baffled me at first, so I thought I'd mention it to others. I usually select Full Image. Thumbnail is default if you do not select anything.

*Be careful, its easy to click twice and get multiple images.*


----------



## dolina (Aug 17, 2022)

Are we allowed to hotlink from flickr anymore?


----------



## becceric (Aug 18, 2022)

Admin US West said:


> When you attach a image, you will see a thumbnail with the word "Insert" in the upper left corner. Click it and you have the option to show it as a thumbnail or full size.
> 
> It baffled me at first, so I thought I'd mention it to others. I usually select Full Image. Thumbnail is default if you do not select anything.
> 
> ...


Yep. I can’t tell you how many duplicates I deleted before (and after) posting.


----------

